# Saddle sores, boils



## gbs (3 May 2014)

For a year or so I have suffered intermittently. I am now wishing to be more aggressive in the treatment. Other than sudocreme I am not aware of useful products. Advice please.

PS: I use a chamois creme on any ride over 25k/1hour so friction is not the cause.


----------



## uclown2002 (3 May 2014)

Padded shorts/tights?
Wearing underkegs?


----------



## djb1971 (3 May 2014)

Conotrane is good for saddle sore relief.

You may need better positioning on your saddle, or a different saddle if they're appearing in the same place. I used to get them if I sat upright too much on certain brands of saddle with the bars too high.


----------



## User6179 (3 May 2014)

Hairs getting pulled out then bacteria getting into hair follicle maybe , this is more likely if they are more on the inner thigh where your leg rubs the saddle , I would put TCP on after washing and if I was very hairy I might give the area a trim with clippers .


----------



## gbs (3 May 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Padded shorts/tights?
> Wearing underkegs?


Padded shorts/tights commando for 90% of rides. In winter I occasionally wear compression tights under the regular lycra tights.

@Eddy: location is under the cheek so probably not the cause that you identify.

I don't think it is my position or the saddles . Nothing has been changed since a cycle fit 2 years ago. The problem first arose about 9 months ago. 

Conotrone looks promising - much the same as sudocreme I imagine. And not to forget good old TCP: is there a bathroom cabinet in the land, other than mine, that does not have a supply?


----------



## fossyant (3 May 2014)

TCP if you are as hard as nails. That stuff stings.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> TCP if you are as hard as nails. That stuff stings.


TCP in bath water  The Irish mammy way


----------



## vickster (3 May 2014)

Have you seen a doctor? Especially if infected


----------



## ayceejay (3 May 2014)

Don't take this personally but you should change your shorts often and wash them often too, you should also wash yourself after every ride. Give the chamois cream a rest for a while and always wear the 'chamois' next to the skin. Try a hot bath with salt and tea tree oil and soak for twenty minutes. When you have the chance give the area some air wrap a towel around your waist after your bath and sleep without your pajama bottoms for instance. Saddle sores and boils thrive in tropical rain forest conditions so try to create an alpine meadow instead.


----------



## Albert (4 May 2014)

Apply Savlon liberally before every ride.


----------



## gbs (4 May 2014)

Well, I am touched by the volume of good advice. I always shower and wash shorts after every ride. So, full marks for personal hygiene. SWIMBO would have something to say otherwise.

Lounging in a bath for twenty minutes - I seem to remember doing that as a youth.

PS: no infection and after a half day of sudocreme I think the bump/boil is receeding


----------



## S.Giles (4 May 2014)

My experience may or may not be of use to you.

I used to suffer from boils (on my back), but then completely eliminated them (after _a lot_ of trial and error) by

1/ giving up dairy products entirely, and 
2/ never using soap on my skin, (just pure water, apart from hand-washing, that is).

Going non-dairy is not that easy to begin with, but has other health benefits associated with it.

The second measure is counter-intuitive, but we are a product of evolution, and our ancestors did not have harsh soap products marketed at them. As a bonus, the bath is _much_ easier to clean, without all that soapy scum stuck to the sides.

Steve


----------



## Mark White (5 May 2014)

gbs said:


> Other than sudocreme I am not aware of useful products. Advice please.



I had a spate with a spotty bum over a few weeks, and had to stop riding for a week at one point. I ended up getting in the shower ASAP after finishing the ride, washing shorts after each ride with little to no detergent or softener, treating with Betnovate applied a few times each day, and preventing with zinc oxide (nappy cream) applied before each ride.


----------



## S.Giles (5 May 2014)

This thread is beginning to resemble an episode of _Embarrassing Bodies_!


----------



## gbs (6 May 2014)

On that note I suggest that this thread has run its course. I have cured my condition and have more remedies to put in the cabinet.


----------



## martint235 (6 May 2014)

I have one particular pair of shorts that seems to cause them. They are good quality, same size and fit as 4 other pairs I have but a different make. I just think there's something about them so I only wear them for commuting now.


----------



## NormanD (6 May 2014)

I use baby talc around my bits n bobs every time I go out cycling, helps eliminate friction and too much sweating, I used to suffer with terrible rashes in between my, well ball area and the top inside grove of my leg, I was advised by a dermatologist family friend of ours, to allow plenty of fresh air around this area rather than using chemical creams ... it worked too, I've not suffered any rashes for a few years now.


----------



## pete sadler (6 May 2014)

Have you got saddle height right,? do you bounce on seat a lot, have you got reach correct.
Get you bike fitted to you first, then to get fit ride regular, up and down hills regularly. Either lubricate or not.
If dry, this can work fine if you develop firm skin/crutch. Could be that saddle does not suit you.?


----------



## gbs (9 May 2014)

pete sadler said:


> Have you got saddle height right,? do you bounce on seat a lot, have you got reach correct.
> Get you bike fitted to you first, then to get fit ride regular, up and down hills regularly. Either lubricate or not.
> If dry, this can work fine if you develop firm skin/crutch. Could be that saddle does not suit you.?


Had a bike fit two years ago and have been comfortable ever since even on 150k rides. No change of saddles. I think it was an isolated infection - now cured


----------

